# Databases > SQL Query to list all the tables in a database

## vishnukumar

What is the query to list all the tables in database in SQL Server 2000?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## ppppp145

Select * from sysobjects where xtype in ('u', 's') as u stand for usercreated table and s stand for systemgenerated table

----------

